# A Fall P&S Cook Out @ SPSP



## catman (May 28, 2001)

It's been a while since we've had a cook out and was wondering if there's still any interest? It's always fun to see everybody, enjoy some good food and do a little fishing. For the heck of it I'm throwing Sat. Oct. 8th out there. If there's enough interest I'll coordinate the whole thing. What do you guys think?


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*sounds like a plan is*

comming together. The date is good for me. If folks don't start with the buts, and what ifs, we can have a stress free chow down. I enjoy you guys immensely cause some of y'all crack me up.(You know who you are)

BTW....This is the correct way to build your post total T-man!!!! 

BWAAAA HAAAAA HAAAAAA


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

So what time is the get together and what time does the park close. catman, I'll bring the plastic ware and trash bags and some plates and a little something to eat,count me in. TRIGGER


----------



## Capt Attitude (Jul 19, 2005)

Count me in Nick I can wip up some food!!!!!
What park you talking about?????


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Im in Nick....*

This should be a stressfree event as there are no fish at SPSP anyway.  I won't even take a rod to that pretend beach until early spring  but then it's on! .....Tightlines


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Looks like we've got ourselves a party coming up.  

Rad...Know what you mean about the ifs and buts. The date is set.  Folks can either make it or they can't. 

Trigger...I'll post the details a little latter. I sure would like to sample some of your famous jambalaya.  

Mike....It'll be a Sandy Point State Park. Some of your killer pulled pork BBQ would be outstanding.  

Clyde....I'll bring a rocking chairs for both of us.  I can already taste your 'tater salad. Don't use your wife's crystal bowl this time.  It doesn't ride very well on the roof of your 4 wheeler.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*I'm In*

Im In,

Besides, I am 490 posts away from the 1,000 club


----------



## Capt Attitude (Jul 19, 2005)

489!!!!!


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Thanks*

But now it is 488 

Nick, I am done hijacking your thread. Thanks for taking on this task. I am sure you know what you are in for 

Jeff


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

fyremanjef said:


> But now it is 488
> 
> Nick, I am done hijacking your thread. Thanks for taking on this task. I am sure you know what you are in for
> 
> Jeff


This one will be easy, we won't be cleaning any beach or pier.  A lot of the guys have been through the drill before and for those that haven't we'll have a food list going for who's bring what and what we still need. It all works out in the end. Just come hungry.


----------



## Capt Attitude (Jul 19, 2005)

Sorry 483


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey Jeff, I think Mike's telling you that everytime someone quotes you you loose 5 posts.


----------



## NONESUCH (Apr 28, 2005)

*beach party*

i like the idea after a bad year for fishing , lets play some reggae music man and party Bob Marley style, no problem man


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

catman, I'll make the jambalaya and if Hat shows_ _ _? I'll have to make him some so he won't _itch at me,j/k for a whole year,lol. Guess I get started on it this weekend, make a couple of batchs or so.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks Larry, this cookout is sounding better all the time.  Ummm , jambalaya, pulled pork BBQ, home made 'tater salad, I'll do something w/chicken either salad or wings, plus all the other goodies.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

I'm in.

Count me in for a big box of Popeye's cut up chicken parts to go with that jambalaya.  

I live pretty close so I can help with the setup.

OBTW, NS4D, you coming? You still owe me some monkey, dude.   
.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

BubbaBlue said:


> I'm in.
> 
> Count me in for a big box of Popeye's cut up chicken parts to go with that jambalaya.
> 
> ...




That all I'm good for?...........

BB...gotta check out yer cart.set a date.prolly gonna try ta bring my wife and daughter.Yall be nice..especially you ,Clyde........


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> That all I'm good for?...........
> 
> BB...gotta check out yer cart.set a date.


??
Ok, how about October 8th?



> prolly gonna try ta bring my wife and daughter.Yall be nice..especially you ,Clyde........


Brave man.   

Serious, monkey or no monkey, hope you all can make it.
.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

BubbaBlue said:


> ??
> 
> .


Do you want me to show up ,cause you like me for me?or is it my monkey?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Do you want me to show up ,cause you like me for me?or is it my monkey?


Jeeze... 



BubbaBlue said:


> Serious, monkey or no monkey, hope you all can make it.


.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

NS4D is bring his wife and Bubba is bringing his wife and daughter. That's a great idea. I'm going to see if my wife, daughter and grand kids want to come.  Anyone else bring guest?


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Catfish Is Under Stress Already*

Catfish - You are already messing up the guest list.  

NS4D is bringing his wife and daughter. BubbaBlue is coming by himself for now.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Nah, I think Al might have a problem if *I* bring his wife and daughter.  
.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

BubbaBlue said:


> Nah, I think Al might have a problem if *I* bring his wife and daughter.
> .




aHHH..Tha ole Rodney Dangerfield line.take my wife....please


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> aHHH..Tha ole Rodney Dangerfield line.take my wife....please


And he is serious.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey GC, I was just seeing if you were on your toes this morning.


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*I'm In*

Just Let Me Know What To Bring 301-556-7811 C-d-l


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Put me down as a tenetive participant, a definate show up and say hello. Getting ready to leave for SC vacation in the morning, and when I get back, find out about either a transfer or new job, so really can't make a firm "fishing" commitment. But what time will all be meeting, and am positive I will be able to show up, much to the dismay of many, I am sure  

Well, unless off a couple of days and AI is SOOOOOooooo hot then well, I can dream, can't I?

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## combatcatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

*Im on it*

back surgery will be in the end of september so like Clyde no fish anyway, I won't be fishing unless someone wants to cast for me. I can bring some awesome stir-fry thats to die for and we can always do Hamburgers and Hotdogs. Sounds like this will be good times. My wife said she'll think about it but were only 20 minutes away so ill try to drag her there. Hey guys say a prayer for our troops they really need it right now, not to steal the thread just really want some angels on my friends shoulder's that are over there. See you guys soon.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Don't worry about stealing the thread when it comes to our troups. I'm just thankfull they're there and they're always in my prayers. There's a lot of us on the board who served our country and have deep feelings for our guys. God bless them and keep the out of harms way.


----------



## combatcatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

*Thank's for youre thought's*

I appreciate all the care you guy's have shown me and all the other guys on and off the boatd who serve.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey what's going on? 569 have read about the cook out and only 12 board members plus 7 guest are going. I know it's almost 2 months away but come on now.  We're not cleaning any beaches or piers or having any fishing contests this time.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Hey, you know how those procastinators
are....always waiting till the last minute....
sitting on the fence so you cannot plan
anything...preventing you from getting a good 
head count.... wait, that description 
sounds awful familiar  

I was coming, just had not got around
to posting it yet  

Not sure what I will bring yet.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

No problem. I think we all procrastinate to some degree, I know I do. I think I'm going to make up some plastic pin-on name tags. I don't know 1/2 the guys anymore. Hey, you fishing the Morning Star the 24th?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

I am planning on it....just got to get
around to calling it in....    

I will be there.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

catfish said:


> Hey what's going on? 569 have read about the cook out and only 12 board members plus 7 guest are going.


Hey Nick. Here's another. You can add my oldest son (P&S supporter "carpetman") to the list. 

cheers...

Rick
.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Ok...*



catfish said:


> Hey what's going on? 569 have read about the cook out and only 12 board members plus 7 guest are going. I know it's almost 2 months away but come on now.  We're not cleaning any beaches or piers or having any fishing contests this time.



Nick,

Sign me up and let me know what you need me to bring...

Sandcrab


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

OK, now were getting there - 15 + 7 guest.

Anyone have any table top grills that they can bring just to keep things hot? I've got a small Weber so if we can get 3 more that would be great.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Oct 8th is kewl with me. But as Shaggy said, unless AI is hot.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Axon said:


> Oct 8th is kewl with me. But as Shaggy said, unless AI is hot.


AIn't going to be any fish at AI on the 8th, already checked the preforcasted fishing report.


----------



## Flounda (Sep 9, 2001)

Count me in. Let me know what to bring


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

Flounda said:


> Count me in. Let me know what to bring


ditto


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I'm in. I can bring some pasta salad. 

Who has the guess list and what to bring?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

catfish said:


> Anyone have any table top grills that they can bring just to keep things hot? I've got a small Weber so if we can get 3 more that would be great.


Sure do. I have two small ones, one's charcoal and also a propane Weber. Both are tabletop and have lids. I like the Weber better but it's kinda so-so in the wind.

Had both at the FLF Fling last year at IRI. I think Orest also brought his full size grill. Lots more was cooked on it than my little ones. I can bring mine, but I suggest somebody come up with a full sized one if some serious cooking is gonna be happening. Hmmm... they have those picnic grills there. May be good enough, but they are a pain to cook on unless it's just burgers.

I also have one of those accordion top easy-to-put-up dining canopy things I can bring too.... if there's a chance of rain, or if someone's lady is sun-sensitive.
.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

BubbaBlue said:


> I think Orest also brought his full size grill. .



What happened to Orest......??????


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Al,*

I'm sure everyone would like to see you come up to.  Pineapples will be hard to find that time of year. I hope a hotdog will do?  LOL....Tightlines


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

No fish action at SPSP, eh? Well, I'm always game to wet a line and give it the old college try out on the point. Will be my first time at SP so be gentle. If you fellas can see it to accept a sometimes unconventional angler, I'd be glad to being whatever I'm told is needed and put some names to faces. Wife and kids stay home but they say I follow orders well; really lookin' forward to it.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

chesapeakecarper said:


> ........ If you fellas can see it to accept a sometimes unconventional angler, I'd be glad to being whatever I'm told is needed........


Not to worry. We're about as unconventional as they come.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Btt


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

PEOPLE & FOOD LIST
--------------------------------------------------
Catman + 4? Taragon Chicken Salad & Rolls

Big Rad

TriggerFish Jambalaya, plastic ware, some
plates & trash bags

mike burgess Pulled Pork BBQ ?

Hat 80 Potato Salad

fyremanjef

NONESUCH Music, Bob Marley Style  

Bubba Blue Popeye's Chicken, Canopy,
2 small grills

NS4DRUM +2

Shaggy ?

Combatcatcher +1 Stirfry

Talapia

Carpetman

Sandman

Axon

Flounda

Otter

Crawfish Pasta Salad

Chesapeakecarper
-----------------------------------------------

Food Stuff Still Needed:

Hot Dogs, Hot Dog Rolls, Hamburgers, Hamburger Rolls, Potato Chips, Pretzels, Mustard, Catsup, Relish, Onions, Salt & Pepper, Cole Slaw, Paper Plates, Charcoal & Starter Fluid, 2 Reg. Size Grills, Alum Foil, 3 Sets of Grill Utensils, Paper Towels.

Note: Everyone should bring their own beverages, ice, and folding chairs.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

*&S Cookout ct 8th*

PEOPLE & FOOD LIST
--------------------------------------------------
Catman + 4? Taragon Chicken Salad & Rolls

Big Rad

TriggerFish Jambalaya, plastic ware, some
plates & trash bags

mike burgess Pulled Pork BBQ ?

Hat 80 Potato Salad

fyremanjef

NONESUCH Music, Bob Marley Style

Bubba Blue Popeye's Chicken, Canopy,
2 small grills

NS4DRUM +2

Shaggy ?

Combatcatcher +1 Stirfrytimore, MD
Posts: 1,98

Talapia

Carpetman

Sandman

Axon

Flounda

Otter

Crawfish Pasta Salad

Chesapeakecarper
-----------------------------------------------

Food Stuff Still Needed:

Hot Dogs, Hot Dog Rolls, Hamburgers, Hamburger Rolls, Potato Chips, Pretzels, Mustard, Catsup, Relish, Onions, Salt & Pepper, Cole Slaw, Paper Plates, Charcoal & Starter Fluid, 2 Reg. Size Grills, Alum Foil, 3 Sets of Grill Utensils, Paper Towels.

Note: Everyone should bring their own beverages, ice, and folding chairs.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Moved to new topic


----------

